# Count to 1 million using prime factorizations



## autisticdragonkin (Jan 26, 2016)

2


----------



## AnOminous (Jan 26, 2016)

3


----------



## autisticdragonkin (Jan 26, 2016)

2^2


----------



## autisticdragonkin (Jan 26, 2016)

5


----------



## autisticdragonkin (Jan 26, 2016)

2*3


----------



## AnOminous (Jan 26, 2016)

7


----------



## AnOminous (Jan 26, 2016)

2^3


----------



## AnOminous (Jan 26, 2016)

3^2


----------



## autisticdragonkin (Jan 26, 2016)

2*5


----------



## autisticdragonkin (Jan 26, 2016)

11


----------



## AnOminous (Jan 26, 2016)

3*2^2


----------



## AnOminous (Jan 26, 2016)

13


----------



## autisticdragonkin (Jan 26, 2016)

2*7


----------



## Joan Nyan (Jan 26, 2016)

5*3


----------



## autisticdragonkin (Jan 26, 2016)

2^4


----------



## autisticdragonkin (Jan 26, 2016)

17


----------



## autisticdragonkin (Jan 26, 2016)

2*3^2


----------



## autisticdragonkin (Jan 26, 2016)

19


----------



## autisticdragonkin (Jan 26, 2016)

2^2*5


----------



## AnOminous (Jan 26, 2016)

3*7


----------



## AnOminous (Jan 26, 2016)

AnOminous said:


> 3*7



2*11


----------



## AnOminous (Jan 26, 2016)

AnOminous said:


> 2*11



23 (suck my prime dick)


----------



## ShavedSheep (Jan 26, 2016)

YOU CANT SHIT UP OUR 1000000 THREAD AND MAKE YOUR OWN


----------



## Joan Nyan (Jan 26, 2016)

5^2


----------



## autisticdragonkin (Jan 27, 2016)

2*13


----------



## autisticdragonkin (Jan 27, 2016)

3^3


----------



## autisticdragonkin (Jan 27, 2016)

2^2*7


----------



## Joan Nyan (Jan 27, 2016)

29


----------



## BILLY MAYS (Jan 27, 2016)

*3*5


----------



## Joan Nyan (Jan 27, 2016)

31

Hey a twin prime


----------



## Joan Nyan (Jan 27, 2016)

2^5

Numbers are fun


----------



## Joan Nyan (Jan 27, 2016)

3*11


----------



## autisticdragonkin (Jan 27, 2016)

2*17


----------



## BILLY MAYS (Jan 27, 2016)

5 x 7

fucky you @autisticdragonkin


----------



## autisticdragonkin (Jan 27, 2016)

6^2


----------



## Organic Fapcup (Jan 27, 2016)

2*19


----------



## BILLY MAYS (Jan 27, 2016)

3*13


----------



## BILLY MAYS (Jan 27, 2016)

41


----------



## AnOminous (Jan 27, 2016)

2^3*5


----------



## AnOminous (Jan 27, 2016)

41 comes after 40 you douche!


----------



## José Mourinho (Jan 27, 2016)

2*3*7

(Also, Wildchild is banned from this thread )


----------



## AnOminous (Jan 27, 2016)

43

nobody took this?


----------



## AnOminous (Jan 27, 2016)

AnOminous said:


> 43
> 
> nobody took this?



also 2^2*11

am i the only prime fag on this site?


----------



## José Mourinho (Jan 27, 2016)

(3^2)*5


----------



## AnOminous (Jan 27, 2016)

2*23

I love when I can just do two primes.


----------



## AnOminous (Jan 27, 2016)

AnOminous said:


> 2*23
> 
> I love when I can just do two primes.



And then follow it up with another prime.

47.


----------



## Chicken Dippers (Jan 27, 2016)

1,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,001


----------



## exball (Jan 27, 2016)

Pen is.


----------



## Sperglord Dante (Jan 27, 2016)

3*2^4


----------



## Sperglord Dante (Jan 27, 2016)

49


----------



## autisticdragonkin (Jan 27, 2016)

2*5^2


----------



## BILLY MAYS (Jan 27, 2016)

(2*3)*(3*3) or 6*9=42
EDIT: well fuck. I was really late

oh well 3*17


----------



## AnOminous (Jan 27, 2016)

2^2*13


----------



## AnOminous (Jan 27, 2016)

AnOminous said:


> 2^2*13



And a prime right after it!

53

I love sniping these.


----------



## Sperglord Dante (Jan 28, 2016)

2*3^2*3


----------



## AnOminous (Jan 28, 2016)

5*11


----------



## autisticdragonkin (Jan 28, 2016)

2^3*7


----------



## AnOminous (Jan 28, 2016)

3*19


----------



## Wilkins (Jan 28, 2016)

2*29


----------



## Sperglord Dante (Jan 28, 2016)

59


----------



## Wilkins (Jan 28, 2016)

2*2*3*5


----------



## Fat Cat Represent (Jan 28, 2016)

61


----------



## Sperglord Dante (Jan 28, 2016)

Sperglord Dante said:


> 59


61

Fun fact: the words "cousin" and "prime" are one and the same in Spanish.

Edit: fuck

2*31


----------



## Fat Cat Represent (Jan 28, 2016)

(3^2)*7


----------



## autisticdragonkin (Jan 28, 2016)

2^6


----------



## Fat Cat Represent (Jan 28, 2016)

5*13


----------



## autisticdragonkin (Jan 28, 2016)

2*3*11


----------



## Fat Cat Represent (Jan 28, 2016)

67


----------



## autisticdragonkin (Jan 28, 2016)

2^2*17


----------



## Fat Cat Represent (Jan 28, 2016)

3*23


----------



## autisticdragonkin (Jan 28, 2016)

2*5*7


----------



## Fat Cat Represent (Jan 28, 2016)

71


----------



## autisticdragonkin (Jan 28, 2016)

2^2*3^2


----------



## AnOminous (Jan 29, 2016)

73.


----------



## QI 541 (Jan 29, 2016)

2*2*2*2*2*2*5*5*5*5*5*5


----------



## Fat Cat Represent (Jan 29, 2016)

2*37


----------



## autisticdragonkin (Jan 29, 2016)

3*5^2


----------



## Wilkins (Jan 29, 2016)

2*2*19


----------



## Fat Cat Represent (Jan 29, 2016)

7*11


----------



## Sperglord Dante (Jan 29, 2016)

2*3*13


----------



## autisticdragonkin (Jan 29, 2016)

79


----------



## AnOminous (Jan 29, 2016)

2^4*5


----------



## AnOminous (Jan 29, 2016)

3^4


----------



## autisticdragonkin (Apr 26, 2016)

2*41


----------



## BILLY MAYS (Apr 26, 2016)

83


----------



## AnOminous (Apr 26, 2016)

2^2*3*7


----------



## autisticdragonkin (Apr 26, 2016)

5*17


2*43


----------



## *Asterisk* (Apr 28, 2016)

87


----------



## BILLY MAYS (Apr 28, 2016)

(2^3)*11


----------



## *Asterisk* (Apr 28, 2016)

89


----------



## *Asterisk* (Apr 28, 2016)

2*3*3*5


----------



## *Asterisk* (Apr 28, 2016)

91


----------



## *Asterisk* (Apr 28, 2016)

2*2*23


----------



## *Asterisk* (Apr 28, 2016)

93


----------



## *Asterisk* (Apr 28, 2016)

2*47


----------



## *Asterisk* (Apr 28, 2016)

5*19


----------



## *Asterisk* (Apr 28, 2016)

(2*3)(2^4)


----------



## *Asterisk* (Apr 28, 2016)

97


----------



## *Asterisk* (Apr 28, 2016)

2*47


----------



## *Asterisk* (Apr 28, 2016)

3*3*11


----------



## *Asterisk* (Apr 28, 2016)

(2^2)(5^2)

Hah! 100, hoes!


----------



## BILLY MAYS (Apr 28, 2016)

101


----------



## *Asterisk* (Apr 28, 2016)

2*51


----------



## *Asterisk* (Apr 28, 2016)

103

(2^3)*13

3*5*7

Now that's just great aesthetics.

2*53

107

2*2*27

109

2*5*11


----------



## Arkangel (Apr 28, 2016)

1 million. /thread.


----------



## *Asterisk* (Apr 28, 2016)

111


----------



## autisticdragonkin (Apr 28, 2016)

*Asterisk* said:


> 103
> 
> (2^3)*13
> 
> ...


mods shouldn't merge posts in these types of threads


----------



## autisticdragonkin (Apr 28, 2016)

2^4*7


----------



## *Asterisk* (Apr 28, 2016)

113



autisticdragonkin said:


> mods shouldn't merge posts in these types of threads


Guess I'm too pimping for these hoes to handle.


----------



## *Asterisk* (Apr 28, 2016)

2*57


----------



## *Asterisk* (Apr 28, 2016)

5*23


----------



## *Asterisk* (Apr 28, 2016)

2*2*29


----------



## *Asterisk* (Apr 28, 2016)

117


----------



## autisticdragonkin (Apr 28, 2016)

2*59


----------



## *Asterisk* (Apr 28, 2016)

119


----------



## *Asterisk* (Apr 28, 2016)

(2^5)*5


----------



## *Asterisk* (Apr 28, 2016)

11*11


----------



## *Asterisk* (Apr 28, 2016)

2*61


----------



## *Asterisk* (Apr 28, 2016)

123


----------



## *Asterisk* (Apr 28, 2016)

2*2*31


----------



## *Asterisk* (Apr 28, 2016)

5^3


----------



## autisticdragonkin (Apr 28, 2016)

2*3^2*7


----------



## *Asterisk* (Apr 28, 2016)

127


----------



## autisticdragonkin (Apr 28, 2016)

2^7


----------



## autisticdragonkin (Apr 28, 2016)

@Azazel why do you think that mods should merge posts in these threads


----------



## Bugaboo (Apr 28, 2016)

What the flying fuck is going on here


----------



## *Asterisk* (Apr 28, 2016)

(3^3)*7


----------



## *Asterisk* (Apr 28, 2016)

2*5*13


----------



## *Asterisk* (Apr 28, 2016)

131


----------



## *Asterisk* (Apr 28, 2016)

2*2*3*11


----------



## Azazel (Apr 28, 2016)

autisticdragonkin said:


> @Azazel why do you think that mods should merge posts in these threads



Actually I think this thread should be deleted and everyone who multi posted a million times should get banned for a year or so. 

But merging posts is a start since at least it rustles some jimmies.


----------



## autisticdragonkin (Apr 28, 2016)

Azazel said:


> Actually I think this thread should be deleted and everyone who multi posted a million times should get banned for a year or so.
> 
> But merging posts is a start since at least it rustles some jimmies.


But we need to count to a million


----------



## autisticdragonkin (Apr 28, 2016)

7*19


----------



## *Asterisk* (Apr 28, 2016)

2*67


----------



## *Asterisk* (Apr 28, 2016)

(3^3)*5


----------



## *Asterisk* (Apr 28, 2016)

(2^3)*17


----------



## *Asterisk* (Apr 28, 2016)

137


----------



## OtterParty (Apr 28, 2016)

tree fiddy


----------



## *Asterisk* (Apr 28, 2016)

2*3*23


----------



## *Asterisk* (Apr 28, 2016)

139


----------



## OtterParty (Apr 28, 2016)

tree fiddy


----------



## *Asterisk* (Apr 28, 2016)

2*2*5*7


----------



## *Asterisk* (Apr 28, 2016)

3*47


----------



## *Asterisk* (Apr 28, 2016)

2*71


----------



## *Asterisk* (Apr 28, 2016)

11*13


----------



## *Asterisk* (Apr 28, 2016)

(2*2*3)^2


----------



## *Asterisk* (Apr 28, 2016)

5*29


----------



## *Asterisk* (Apr 28, 2016)

2*73


----------



## *Asterisk* (Apr 28, 2016)

3*7*7


----------



## OtterParty (Apr 28, 2016)




----------



## *Asterisk* (Apr 28, 2016)

2*2*37


----------



## *Asterisk* (Apr 28, 2016)

149


----------



## *Asterisk* (Apr 28, 2016)

2*3*5*5


----------



## *Asterisk* (Apr 28, 2016)

151


----------



## *Asterisk* (Apr 28, 2016)

2*2*2*19


----------



## *Asterisk* (Apr 28, 2016)

3*3*17


----------



## OtterParty (Apr 28, 2016)

9


----------



## *Asterisk* (Apr 28, 2016)

2*7*11


----------



## OtterParty (Apr 28, 2016)




----------



## *Asterisk* (Apr 28, 2016)

5*31


----------



## OtterParty (Apr 28, 2016)




----------



## OtterParty (Apr 28, 2016)




----------



## autisticdragonkin (Apr 28, 2016)

2^2*3*13
157
2*79
3*53
2^5*5
7*23
2*3^4
163


----------



## BILLY MAYS (Apr 28, 2016)

(2^6)*(5^6)


----------



## autisticdragonkin (Apr 28, 2016)

2^2*41
3*5*11


----------



## autisticdragonkin (Apr 28, 2016)

*Asterisk* said:


> 2*83
> 11*17
> 2*2*47
> (3^3)7
> 2*5*19


The reason why I was multiposting was because I wanted to sync the post numbers and prime factorizations


----------



## autisticdragonkin (Apr 28, 2016)

*Asterisk* said:


> I thought they just merged you, so I merged myself preemptively.


Read the text to see whether it says last edited by a moderator


----------



## autisticdragonkin (Apr 28, 2016)

3*5*13


----------



## autisticdragonkin (Apr 28, 2016)

*Asterisk* said:


> 2*2*7*7


I already posted that


----------



## autisticdragonkin (Apr 28, 2016)

We somehow got off track so I will start again at 176
2*4*11


----------



## autisticdragonkin (Apr 28, 2016)

3*59


----------



## *Asterisk* (Apr 28, 2016)

autisticdragonkin said:


> We somehow got off track so I will start again at 176
> 2*4*11


Shit. You were right.

But we got off track at 166. 3*5*13 is 165


----------



## *Asterisk* (Apr 28, 2016)

This brings us back:

2*83
167
(2^3)*3*7
13*13
2*5*17
3*3*19
2*2*43
173


----------



## *Asterisk* (Apr 28, 2016)

2*3*29


----------



## *Asterisk* (Apr 28, 2016)

5*5*7


----------



## autisticdragonkin (Apr 28, 2016)

2^4*11


----------



## *Asterisk* (Apr 29, 2016)

3*59


----------



## *Asterisk* (Apr 29, 2016)

2*89


----------



## *Asterisk* (Apr 29, 2016)

179


----------



## *Asterisk* (Apr 29, 2016)

2*2*3*3*5


----------



## AnimuGinger (Apr 29, 2016)

C-c-c-combo breaker.


----------



## *Asterisk* (Apr 29, 2016)

181
2*7*13



Jackass RN said:


> C-c-c-combo breaker.


And you had an easy one.


----------



## autisticdragonkin (Apr 29, 2016)

3*61


----------



## *Asterisk* (Apr 29, 2016)

(2^3)*23


----------



## *Asterisk* (Apr 29, 2016)

5*37


----------



## dacote (May 2, 2016)

2*3*31


----------



## SP 199 (May 2, 2016)

Fucking nerds


----------



## Randy Lahey (May 2, 2016)

12


----------



## *Asterisk* (May 2, 2016)

11*17

2*2*47

(3^3)*7


----------



## *Asterisk* (May 2, 2016)

2*5*19


----------



## *Asterisk* (May 2, 2016)

191


----------



## *Asterisk* (May 2, 2016)

(2^6)*3


----------



## *Asterisk* (May 2, 2016)

193


----------



## *Asterisk* (May 2, 2016)

2*97


----------



## *Asterisk* (May 2, 2016)

3*5*13


----------



## *Asterisk* (May 2, 2016)

2*2*7*7


----------



## *Asterisk* (May 2, 2016)

197


----------



## *Asterisk* (May 2, 2016)

2*3*3*11


----------



## *Asterisk* (May 2, 2016)

199


----------



## *Asterisk* (May 2, 2016)

(2^3)*5*5


----------



## dacote (May 2, 2016)

3*67


----------



## autisticdragonkin (Jul 17, 2016)

2*101


----------

